# Thomas Point Park near Annapolis MD



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Do you folks know that you don't need a permit to drive into Thomas Point Park near Annapolis in the winter? And that you never need a permit to walk and bicycle into Thomas Point Park?

==============================
Go to Thomas Point Park for the best view in the county. Thomas Point Park is right where the South River meets the Chesapeake Bay. The Thomas Point Lighthouse is about a mile away across the water.

You never need a permit to walk or bicycle into Thomas Point Park. Between November 1st and March 31st you do NOT need a permit to drive a car into Thomas Point Park so go now.

Don't let the "private community" "no outlet" and "no turn around" signs along Thomas Point Road discourage you.

The entry and permit information on the Thomas Point Park website is outdated:

www.aacounty.org/RecParks/parks/community/thomaspoint.cfm

LisaKayaker


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Thx, Lisa... I never knew that. I always bought a permit to fish there in sept & oct so I could drive in. There's nowhere to park outside the park to walk in but the locals walk from their homes. It's a beautiful park.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Yahoo!!!!!!!


----------



## joe93 (Aug 2, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

LisaKayaker said:


> Do you folks know that you don't need a permit to drive into Thomas Point Park near Annapolis in the winter? And that you never need a permit to walk and bicycle into Thomas Point Park?
> 
> ==============================
> Go to Thomas Point Park for the best view in the county. Thomas Point Park is right where the South River meets the Chesapeake Bay. The Thomas Point Lighthouse is about a mile away across the water.
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I know it's a pain in the butt getting a permit at Quiet Waters for TPP during the prime months.


----------

